# Reputable Meerschaum Sellers on ebay?



## kft22 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've been looking at meerschaum pipes for a few days, and a lot of this looking has taken place on ebay. I know there are a range of estate meers available, but I'm curious about the sellers of new ones (but I am open to buying an estate meer, and would be grateful if any of you point out some examples of good ones under $50). I also have read numerous threads regarding the "brands" that one should stick with for meers, and the price one can expect to pay. However, one can also imagine that there are up and comers that make great pipes but aren't as established so they can't command as high of a price. These are the sellers I'm hoping to check out and potentially buy from.

Have any of you bought a new meer on ebay for less than $50-60 shipped, and had a good experience or were pleasantly surprised? If so, who was the seller?

Some sellers I'm checking out currently: nurdak, turkish_handmade_artifacts (Ahvet Govem), esmeerschaum, ottomanartshop1, xerocracy (synthetic meerschaum made in Austria, I believe), meerschaum_es, irmismarbel (also claimed to be by Ahvet Govem), etc. Do any of you have experience with any of these sellers or any others I haven't mentioned selling similar items (in price and characteristics)? They all (except xerocracy, who sells Strambach meers, which we know to be synthetically produced - not pressed or mined meerschaum) claim to use block meerschaum.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

Have a search for salepipes2010, he sells IMP meerschaum at very good prices -- slightly more than your stated budget, but under $100, I just saw quite a nice one for 80. And IMP is a top brand, proven, testified, all round consensus, hardly hear a bad word spoken. The others might be pretty iffy. Splash out that little bit extra, I say.


----------



## kft22 (Mar 11, 2013)

Irfan said:


> Have a search for salepipes2010, he sells IMP meerschaum at very good prices -- slightly more than your stated budget, but under $100, I just saw quite a nice one for 80. And IMP is a top brand, proven, testified, all round consensus, hardly hear a bad word spoken. The others might be pretty iffy. Splash out that little bit extra, I say.


Thanks for the tip, Irfan! I'll check them out.


----------



## kft22 (Mar 11, 2013)

Well.. in an impulse bid only 50 cents over the current bid, I won this meerschaum. It's a Servi Meerschaum pipe. Seller said the bowl is about 1.5 in deep and the inner diameter is slightly smaller than a Canadian quarter. Paid 27.50 shipped. Hopefully it will serve me well!


----------



## kft22 (Mar 11, 2013)

Also, even though I just bought this pipe, I'm still curious to hear anyone else's recommendations/experiences with buying relatively inexpensive new meers from ebay. This information is also sure to be helpful to others who may come across this thread in the future.


----------

